# Trying to determine the passing score for Mechanical



## Playful Engineer (May 31, 2011)

Anyone took the Mechanical (HVAC, Thermal, Machine) this April 2011 and failed, if so was was your score, trying to determine what was the cut score. Thanks. I am in NY and still waiting......................................


----------



## navyasw02 (May 31, 2011)

I was in your shoes 6 months ago and I can tell you that it doesn't matter. You either passed or failed. Your estimation of how many you got right or wrong is likely incorrect anyway.


----------



## benbo (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^^

:appl: :thankyou: :thumbs:


----------



## Playful Engineer (Jun 1, 2011)

yay, i passed................lol ME-HVAC


----------

